# Efecto de carga



## Enigma (May 8, 2008)

Hola... Una pregunta...

Si coloco un amplificador de instrumentación a la salida de un sensor que me da una salida minima de 0.2V, (valga la redundancia) esto para amplificarla a cierto valor; pero a la vez esa salida del sensor está conectada a un convertidor analógico digital de un pic, para procesar esa señal de salida del sensor... Será que ese amplificador me haría un efecto de carga alterandome la señal de salida del sensor...?

Atte: Enigma... La llanerita de Guayana[]


----------



## Fogonazo (May 9, 2008)

Hay que ver que tipo de sensor es (Que impedancia de carga admite).
La carga producida por al amplficador y la del conversor.
Si la suma de estas 2 es superior a la admisible por el sensor "Todo Bien"
Si la suma da un valor inferior "Todo Mal"


----------

